# Lowering Prices Delima



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm considering lowering prices on my whole product line, but I am worried about fall out from previous buyers. Since a lot of folks on this forum were my original customers and have been very helpful in the past in providing me important feedback on my products, I thought I would ask the forum for their perspective on lowering the prices to a flat $7 dollars for all the figures on my site.
As a former customer would you feel cheated if I did that?
REASONS
First, and most important, I am becoming much more efficient at casting and have increased my yield on materials by 30 percent this year. 

Second, I have used the funds I've made off the figures to invest in equipment which has helped me to increase my castings per hour to 200 percent this year.
Lastly, my mold making skills have improved exponentially making my casting at least 50 percent more efficient.
Over all I have 300 percent more figures during my casting periods than I had in previous years. Less waste (no casting mistakes this cast,,, sorry folks) means less cost per piece. Quicker castings, means more casting per day. More casting chambers means even more castings per day, meaning less time casting and more time sculpting. 
Anyway, those are my reasons, let me know what you think. I'd like to make these changes asap, to be in time for xmas. But, as I stated above, I don't want anyone to feel cheated for buying my figures earlier.
BTW, I now offer 33 figures and I am expanding into 1:22 and 1:24 scale figures. I will be releasing some more 1:22 scale figures at the beginning of next year.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't see a problem in lowering prices. I think it is refreshing to see a business so interested in its customers opinions. I have not bought figures from you (1/29 scale modeler), but I would not feel cheated in the least if the price fell after I purchased your figures. This is very common in most industries--anyone remember how much a Wii was when first released? You are experiencing what I beleive is called economies to scale, and are passing the savings on to your customeres. Kudos to you for that. 

Now if you can do some modern figures in 1/29, I'd take a bunch. 

Matt


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Matt. Thanks for asking, but everyone lowers their prices as they get better at manufacturing. Why would anyone feel cheated - they can easily figure out at the time they buy that you might make an improved figure for less $ later. [But they want it NOW ;-)]


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Lower prices means I can buy more figures with my Christmas money!  I've got locos in desperate need of crews. (I've also got passenger cars in desperate need of passengers, but they're still in need of seats and finished interiors, so first things first (unless you make a disgruntled passenger figure. You'd probably sell a lot of them in 1:29 for the Amtrak coaches.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Is he disgruntled enough  Unfortunately he is 1:22 or 1:20.32. It was the Wii and the iphone that made me a little concerned. I hear a lot of complaints about the prices going down on those devices. I've always been the person that buys old tech instead of just released for that same reason. 
BTW, I'm my best customer. Each of my figures is for my 1:20.32 scale models of the OR&L,,, so naturally I won't stop making that size till I fill up my coaches and town. I have become intrigued by getting smaller, I'm starting to release 1:24 and 1:22 scale figures now, but its something I gotta work on. (YOU should see my collections of figures that didn't make the grade,,, I got a giant rubber made tub filled with em).


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, judging from the feedback, I've made the necessary changes on a permanent basis.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When a previous customer sends in their next order you could offer a 10 per cent discount for being a good customer.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Price drops are to be expected in this hobby for various reasons, improved manufacturing such as your situation, demand drop and others. I think we have all waited for various equipment prices to drop. I purchased a 3 truck Shay at what I thought was a very good price at the time, only to see it $50 less a month later. But, I got to enjoy my Shay in the meantime! I wonder how the folks who purchased the infamous Bachmann 45t center cab felt when it hit the clearance racks at $79? A drop in prices in going to make me take a second look at your figures.... Here's wishing you the best in the endeavor...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Nick. 
Dan, I usually give an extra figure from time to time to my frequent customers


----------

